# About to take Dianabol at 16



## DanBowen96 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?

Dan


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not going to say you are too young but you have a sh1ty attitude from the start.

What i will say though is that i personally think you are a moron as you obviously don't know enough about it and you have made up your mind to take it.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

You dont want people telling you that your are too young but you want to know the side effects, which the worst will be from the fact you are too young......


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

trolling?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

if you want to be that arrogant then why should we help you? dont come across so rude on your first post mate, your not talkin to children your talkin to people as old as your parents, now thats out the way, whats your stats? diet? training history? and pct? then well talk business


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sigh.........


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

how long u been training


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. *How long until I see a difference in results?* And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


About 7-10 days to the rest of your life, when you permanently f*ck up your endocrine system.

Your choice.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

do some research first, i know its not what you want to hear but it may be a help with any decision you make including side effects etc its all a learning curve mate


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Dan there are so many ways you could have written this so people would help you. You claim you are old enough to make your own decisions. But have shown a huge amount of immaturity in the way you have posted here. My only advice would be if you don't know the basics of steroids then why start taking them?


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

As above. Your attitude stinks. Re approach with a refreshed attitude and be open to critique. You might get somewhere. While I'm here I will say 50mg is pointlessly high. On the other hand if your diet and training is flawed you won't grow on 100mg every day. Post your diet, training, weight, height and body fat for more accurate answers


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

n0b


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Spot the troll


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan you are a tool, end of

Grow up, learn some manners and dont expect to tell people you wont listen to them then ask for advice.

Oh and yeah it your liver to fu*k up so fill your boots.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you need 10grams of anadrol in there to make the most of your cycle


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Go and play football and chase after skirt,that's what boys do at 16.

Leave the steroids till you're fully developed and more importantly more mature


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


Wtf are you actually serious about this.16 and going to take dbol you nutter....Two words for you son DEATH WISH


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Wtf are you actually serious about this.16 and going to take dbol you nutter....Two words for you son BELL END


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

As above , at your age your test is so high that you can get good gains naturally , I first tried dbol with no pct and no training history when I was 16 and now I think back I feel like a complete t_wat as I gone it completely wrong , also I've read that taking steroids stops brain development witch naturally stops when your 24

My advise , drop the attitude and listen to these guys on here as they know there stuff


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

You need atleast 5g test & deca plus a bottle of dbol a week  lol


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

dbol5 said:


> You need atleast 5g test & deca plus a bottle of dbol a week  lol


Only the 1 tub of dbol? as he is a pro and needs no help atall id up the dose to maybe 2-3 tubs?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

DanBowen96:3394872 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


Your too young, ect


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Will need a gram tren to manage the sides then


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## DanBowen96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry if I came off as 'bad mannered' guys. But I have heard many times people telling me not to cause of my age. Sorry, il start again.. I've been training hard for about 3 months now and not seeing much improvement, I have a high metabolism and find it hard to put on weight and protein shakes don't help very much. I want to start one cycle only of dianabol and I want someone who is taking it or has taken it around about the same age as me. Sorry again for the first post.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


What's your training experience, and what are your diet and stats? Please post pics too.

Your gains and potential sides will relate to the above factors, so to answer your questions in an informed way that info will help.

Be warned though that if you don't provide this stuff people are quite likely to rip you one for not looking out for yourself... your attitude seems quite belligerent, and the conern we all have is that if you start taking d'bol when not physically ready, pretty much all you will get are negative sides and no or very little beneficial effects.


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

dbol5 said:


> Will need a gram tren to manage the sides then


Dont forget the milk thistle as pct


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

guynemz said:


> Dont forget the milk thistle as pct


Dan I think you came across quite well in your opening post. Therefore im gonna give you some advice. Stop being a lazy little cnut and get eating and training right first coz I guarantee you're not and you're looking for an easy option coz you hear all the big lads go on about gear.

If you still want to still do gear then start on 2g test, 1g tren and 250mg oxys per day. May as well go the whole hog sonny Jim!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DanBowen96 said:


> Sorry if I came off as 'bad mannered' guys. But I have heard many times people telling me not to cause of my age. Sorry, il start again.. I've been training hard for about 3 months now and not seeing much improvement, I have a high metabolism and find it hard to put on weight and protein shakes don't help very much. I want to start one cycle only of dianabol and I want someone who is taking it or has taken it around about the same age as me. Sorry again for the first post.


If 'many' people tell you something is a bad idea it's usually because it is.

When you're not a child anymore you might start listening and actually learn something.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

3 months aint long enough for a start, I have a very high motab but that aint an excuse to jump on gear, what do you weigh?


----------



## DanBowen96 (Aug 16, 2012)

I loads! my metabolism is just too high, I cant put no fat on! and i'm not lazy as I train 5 out of 7 days a week


----------



## DanBowen96 (Aug 16, 2012)

What are you a perv?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Dan I think you came across quite well in your opening post. Therefore im gonna give you some advice. Stop being a lazy little cnut and get eating and training right first coz I guarantee you're not and you're looking for an easy option coz you hear all the big lads go on about gear.
> 
> If you still want to still do gear then start on 2g test, 1g tren and 250mg oxys per day. May as well go the whole hog sonny Jim!


When I was natural I had people telling me I must be on roids 'don't get muscle like that naturally' (arms were only around 15"). I hate how people who are too lazy to get their **** together, go and work out 3+ times a week, lift heavy, get a good routine in check and eat a lot suddenly accuse others of roids who have done all of the aforementioned. People are so ****ing lazy and want the quick way out, it makes me sick.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

What is your diet like?


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Its not the best idea to put fb details on a site that you openly admit taking/going to take steroids, you dont want to gain fat mate are you eating enough proteins?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

DanBowen96 said:


> I loads! my metabolism is just too high, I cant put no fat on! and i'm not lazy as I train 5 out of 7 days a week


First of all at 16 and training 5 times a week you might just be over training and probably doing it wrong.Start reading up on building mass and good diet as anyone can put on muscle when they follow the proper procedures.Its got nothing to do with hight metabolism as every teen is the same.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

DanBowen96 said:


> I loads! my metabolism is just too high, I cant put no fat on! and i'm not lazy as I train 5 out of 7 days a week


First of all at 16 and training 5 times a week you might just be over training and probably doing it wrong.Start reading up on building mass and good diet as anyone can put on muscle when they follow the proper procedures.Its got nothing to do with hight metabolism as every teen is the same.

oops i quoted that twice,,,old age thing maybe,,lol


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> What is your diet like?


Obviously sh!t.

If you arent putting on weight because 'you have a high metabolism', then eat more. Simple. People are trying to help you here Dan but you havent posted any stats, your gym routine, your diet etc like lots of people have requested. Help us to help you!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

You've been training 3 months. You're still growing. You WILL **** yourself up. You clearly have no idea about using dianabol. I've been researching gear longer than you've been training and I'm still not ready for them.

Don't do it.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

do u even weight 140lb mate?


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Nil said:


> It says it all in your profile


If theres a murder columbo, sorry Nil will solve it lol

OP dan stop being an ass and listen to the lads on here, they may come across harsh and unfair but only have your best interest in mind


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> I've been researching gear longer than you've been training


 :thumb: Me too! I think I researched steroids for about a year before I took the the plunge!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> do u even weight 140lb mate?


maybe his ego does?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

How much can you db chest press (per hand)


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

5kg at a push with 2 spotters lol sorry had to


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

50mg is a pretty large dose of dbol for most people let alone a 16 year old bro, im 18.wait till you're fully educated on the subject then start, and i dont mean learn what pct is, learn the ins and outs o everything you need to know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

i am not gunna come here slating you, and telling you are too young etc but the only advice i can give you is educate yourself, and be aware what you are doing to yourself, so you dont end up regretting it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well,never mind diet,stats,gym regime etc; I think we can establish one thing about Dan for sure.

21:30 is his bed time

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan the most likely result of you taking 50 mg of dbol per day at your age is you will get loads of spots , your head will blow up like a balloon , your attitude will be worse than ever which will make people think wtf is wrong with this guy ? O and i forgot to mention you will probably get a condition called gynocomastia where you will actually start growing a pair of womens breasts then you will **** yourself and stop taking dbol and probly end up smaller than when you started because you will have shut down your natural supply of testosterone . Also there is a good chance you will stop growing in height because using steroids at your age can cause premature closure of the ephiseal which basically means your bones stop growing at a young age . ..........so..........If you want to risk becoming a spotty short **** kid with a bad attitude and a big set of tits then go for it !

but then again if you did your reasearch you would know this already .

Seriously Dan if you cant put weight on with your diet then how do expect gear to help ? Think about changing your diet and getting some decent creatine and amminos down you then train for another 6 months and see were you are then.

How fast do you expect to see massive results ? have some patience mate 3 months is nothing when your talking about training ,

You have a lot to learn but probly see the big lads in the gym and think ye hes on gear i bet i could be like that in a month .... it doesn't work like that kid .


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

GET A GIRLFRIEND AND BUNG HER 2-3 TIMES DAILY

1.you'll see more results than dianabol

2.you'll enjoiy it

3.you wont spent on your money


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

stavmangr said:


> GET A GIRLFRIEND AND BUNG HER 2-3 TIMES DAILY
> 
> 1.you'll see more results than dianabol
> 
> ...


Love the use of the word bung. Typo or not it made me chuckle!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If u can't get newbie gains @ 16 then ur diet and training is wrong. U won't gain on steroids except maybe a bit of water temporarily.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you mean for number 3 he wont spend loads of money on gear, think of how much a mrs costs!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its creatine he needs to be worried about


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

stavmangr said:


> GET A GIRLFRIEND AND BUNG HER 2-3 TIMES DAILY
> 
> 1.you'll see more results than dianabol
> 
> ...


Not sure about that mate, my last girlfriend burned a hole in my f*cking pocket! :surrender:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I did 70mgs a day of dbol when i was 15 mate. I was the biggest fvcker in the school. The first years were **** scared of me and i even used to get the teachers to do my homework. I made everyone call me 'Sir' if they didnt i would throw them in the chokey.

If you wanna be like me my advice is up the dose to 100mgs a day and run that fvcking school!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> I did 70mgs a day of dbol when i was 15 mate. I was the biggest fvcker in the school. The first years were **** scared of me and i even used to get the teachers to do my homework. I made everyone call me 'Sir' if they didnt i would throw them in the chokey.
> 
> If you wanna be like me my advice is up the dose to 100mgs a day and run that fvcking school!


lol you goon he will probably believe that!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> its creatine he needs to be worried about


Pmsl :lol: I might just be tempted to look at purchasing something from you just based on your replies are so funny.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> I did 70mgs a day of dbol when i was 15 mate. I was the biggest fvcker in the school. The first years were **** scared of me and i even used to get the teachers to do my homework. I made everyone call me 'Sir' if they didnt i would throw them in the chokey.
> 
> If you wanna be like me my advice is up the dose to 100mgs a day and run that fvcking school!


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

dan, whatever the fuk ur eating right now, add 8 pints of skimmed milk on top of it per day. make sure you do all the big lifts, ATG SQUATS, deadlifts, bench(u prob do this 4x a week anyways), and everything else, side/rear delt/calves all tha gay muscles too, surely to **** you will grow. all people my age who i know that say this metabolism **** are just **** skinny people who don't try hard at all and so they resort to taking gear but still drink 2-3x a week religiously, they don't even improve on gear


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Jonsey911 said:


> lol you goon he will probably believe that!


Whats there not to believe?? :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

TommyFire said:


> I did 70mgs a day of dbol when i was 15 mate. I was the biggest fvcker in the school. The first years were **** scared of me and i even used to get the teachers to do my homework. I made everyone call me 'Sir' if they didnt i would throw them in the chokey.
> 
> If you wanna be like me my advice is up the dose to 100mgs a day and run that fvcking school!


OMFG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wtf is a chokey lol


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

andysutils said:


> OMFG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wtf is a chokey lol


Have you not read Matilda? Its basically a coffin you have to stand up in with spikes, barb wire and human remains in it.

I got Mr Andrews to knock me up one in woodworking class then chucked his ass in there when he dared to look me in the eye when he told me it was finished...


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Haha only been training for 3 months what are you a kid? Hang on a min....

Seriously you need to listen to the others on here, 3 months training is nothing, I have been training for two years and am only just seeing some muscle definition. What are your stats? How's your diet? What's your training like?

If you think steroids are going to be the quick fix to massive muscles you need to do more research. If it was that easy to get muscles everyone would have them.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Haha only been training for 3 months what are you a kid? Hang on a min....
> 
> Seriously you need to listen to the others on here, 3 months training is nothing, I have been training for two years and am only just seeing some muscle definition. What are your stats? How's your diet? What's your training like?
> 
> If you think steroids are going to be the quick fix to massive muscles you need to do more research. If it was that easy to get muscles everyone would have them.


2 years!!!!!?


----------



## jseago (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope it makes your bones stop growing so you stay as the short, immature, rude, friendless, jobless, waste of space that you would enevitable become whether your bones top growing or not.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, there are a lot of negative side effects.

Have a quick search through the site to find them all as i havent got the time to list them.

As said above 16 is young, but youve said you dont care, which is your decision at the end of the day.

Have you got your PCT sorted? If you dont take a PCT you could potentially lose your gains a lot faster, and your body will either take a long time to return to its normal self. Or theres even a chance it might never.

PCT is a must for someone your age.

You can gain a lot of knowledge from the guys on this forum, treat them right and they'll be your new best friends. Be an **** and youll get no help whatsoever, so it helps to be polite.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Fancy a good rimming mate?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Dont do it you will die


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


I wont tell you your too young..infact your to old..so dont waste your time.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fvck it, go for it you crazy little bastard.

30mg pet day for 6 weeks should do it, keep some nolva in the cupboard for pct, and for if you get itchy nipples.

You could have worded your OP a little better and done a little more research and gained a lot more respect on here fella.

I would wait a while though buddy, at 16 years old you have all the time in the world


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't he cute!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

loganator said:


> Hey Dan the most likely result of you taking 50 mg of dbol per day at your age is you will get loads of spots , your head will blow up like a balloon , your attitude will be worse than ever which will make people think wtf is wrong with this guy ? O and i forgot to mention you will probably get a condition called gynocomastia where you will actually start growing a pair of womens breasts then you will **** yourself and stop taking dbol and probly end up smaller than when you started because you will have shut down your natural supply of testosterone . Also there is a good chance you will stop growing in height because using steroids at your age can cause premature closure of the ephiseal which basically means your bones stop growing at a young age . ..........so..........If you want to risk becoming a spotty short **** kid with a bad attitude and a big set of tits then go for it !
> 
> but then again if you did your reasearch you would know this already .
> 
> ...


THIS!!!

Am fairly convinced though this is a trolling thread though...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Some embarrassing posts on this thread.
> 
> A kid comes on here for advice, with a slight attitude, but what kid that age hasnt? And he's ridiculed.
> 
> Troll or not. No need for it IMO.


Fair comment buddy... lets reserve judgement until he replies to the (sensible) questions.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Do i have to wait till he finishes school to see his reply lol


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> 2 years!!!!!?


Yeah what's wrong with that?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Fancy a good rimming mate?


Out this entire billocks thread this worries me the most! Jesus mate not here there are speciality sites for rimming children FFS!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Out this entire billocks thread this worries me the most! Jesus mate not here there are speciality sites for rimming children FFS!


Haha, just thought i'd bring a bit of my own bollocks into it. Not literally!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Haha, just thought i'd bring a bit of my own bollocks into it. Not literally!


Arh well every one else has put enough of there's in already might as well add some of your as wel hey.....

I wonder if the op is getting sore yet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Some embarrassing posts on this thread.
> 
> A kid comes on here for advice, with a slight attitude, but what kid that age hasnt? And he's ridiculed.
> 
> Troll or not. No need for it IMO.


I think we are all a bit ready to jump on these guys,they know it hence their self defence in posting,let's just give them a chance a?

education may render them to change the need to rush,when they realise their total gains will be far less,by going on at such an age,do they realise height could also be effected and bone problems.I think not educate not ridicule guys.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm impressed he's asked a question. Half the we knobs go on them down here, get big, get tits and depression then give up, or wonder why there pot noodles not making them big. They have there protein shake though! Holland n barretts the way apparently....


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

i did my first little cycle at 18...i could never put on weight so thort ye why not.

i put on a bit of mass but a year later when i just reading and reading on here there was actually more to it.

i then changed my diet (still trained the same) and saw more mass added to by body then with the gear i took (it wasnt fake)

also dont forget about gyno, your balls will shrink and at 16 i dont think u want that. there are many other factors u need to know. just read these forums and you will learn alot. (ps if ou are adiment to take, 20mg per day for you maybe)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


How tall are you?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Your 16. You have tiny teenage balls. Your tiny teenage balls will shrink. Girls will laugh. Your skin will become spotty. You are a spotty teenager. Spotty balls Bowden.. that's what they'll call YOU!


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

Fcuk Dbol you need a real mans supplement, maximuscle cyclone.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

What the hell for?! You certainly haven't reached your peak in size, strength or body maturity...or mind by that matter. Take some advice from the guys on here and don't do something your not ready for. Tbh, delete this and start again Dan


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

at the end of the day hes going to do take dbol anyway....

at 16 years old i was taking random tablets off random people in warehouses


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Yeah what's wrong with that?


Just wondering what you been doing, if you have just seen muscle definition after 2 years!!

Fair play tho i would of given up!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Mate why don't you sack the dbol off and smash 2g of test and tren per week seeing as you really dong give a flying fcuk anyways!! :thumb:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Mate why don't you sack the dbol off and smash 2g of test and tren per week seeing as you really dong give a flying fcuk anyways!! :thumb:


maybe he cant afford it?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> *at the end of the day hes going to do take dbol anyway*....
> 
> at 16 years old i was taking random tablets off random people in warehouses


This is true...he's made it clear that he's game on this anyway...but being a father, if my boys thought of anything at that age they would be knocked out. Good luck to the OP anyway, hope ye get the results ye want...I just think waiting a few years down the line would be better for your body and atleast wait to see how far you take yourself naturally before making this choice. Your decision at the end of the day


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

So your going to do it anyway so let's get over that part.

If it was my son and I knew I couldn't stop him then I l'd want to make sure you understood what your letting yourself in for at that age mentally & physically.

When you understand that and your still going to do it then make sure you do it safe and smart. Before you start your cycle make sure your diet and training is SPOT on. No going out on the weekends drinking and ****. Make sure you have all your meds before you start. Ensure a check up after (and before if you can) with your GP.

It's a choice your going to have to live with with the rest of your life.

Personaly I think it's silly and I would personally smack the **** who thinks it's ok to sell gear to such a young person.

Please think and think real good before you do.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

dbol5 said:


> 3 months aint long enough for a start, I have a very high motab but that aint an excuse to jump on gear, what do you weigh?


This is what people that train and dont eat enough say...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Big Kris said:


> This is what people that train and dont eat enough say...


im gonna be honest here and say i dont know how much was muscle and how much was fat, but i made my best gains ever in the first 6 months of training on doing nothing but squat, bench and deadlifts and steak and eggs lol.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha the funny thing is his endicrone system hasen't fully matured and he's going to have erection and low testosterone problems for the rest of his life!

*link removed*


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Bruze said:


> Haha the funny thing is his endicrone system hasen't fully matured and he's going to have erection and low testosterone problems for the rest of his life!
> 
> link removed


Glad you find it amusing


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Mate why don't you sack the dbol off and smash 2g of test and tren per week seeing as you really dong give a flying fcuk anyways!! :thumb:


Just laughed out loud, so rare for me to do that at the internet hahahahah


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bruze said:


> Haha the funny thing is his endicrone system hasen't fully matured and he's going to have erection and low testosterone problems for the rest of his life!
> 
> *link removed*


Please do not link to sites that sell or blatantly advertise AAS.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder where he's gone. Doing some chores for his mum possibly?


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

broch316 said:


> how long u been training


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> maybe he cant afford it?


Course he can his school lunch money will cover it!


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> This is what people that train and dont eat enough say...


Differance being I am gaining not looking for quick fix with dbol at 16


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


Do what ever the **** you want to do then you ****ing moron. Why tell us about it in the first place?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Listen a few good mates of mine took stuff at a young age a few years back, They never had a clue! Doing courses without pct and milkthistle....Yes they got big and pulled lots of girls,

BUT as they never listened to people like you, Most of them are now suffering erectile disfunction at 21/22!!!! One mate has Gyno (if you dont no, Man TITs) and there emotions are all over the fcking place! One still takes them but this is only because when he stops hes sex drive is verry poor! If you train hard, Eat hard and make the most of you natrual test witch at your age your full of you will see results then maybee in a few years when you have read up on a few things by all means go ahead 

People on this Forum didnt just wake up one morning and eat a load of orals, Its all hard work so please listen!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milzeh said:


> Do what ever the **** you want to do then you ****ing moron. Why tell us about it in the first place?


Ukm award for tact and all round good taste goes to.....


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Dan,

Read this thread there are number of people giving good advice!

1. Get your diet in check eating 5-6 wholsome meals a day understand what your requirments are

2.Get a good routine make sure you are training correctly proper form ect and try training for less day a week

3. Make sure you get enough rest

Stick with this forum read lots and do this for 12 months religously and if you cannot be consistant then there is no point in thinking about aas as you won't get the benefits anyway.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the "HELP I HAVE MAN TITS" threads you'll soon be posting 

Maybe we can compare?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

sunn said:


> Dan,
> 
> Read this thread there are number of people giving good advice!
> 
> ...


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

What is it with 16 year old and Dianabol? Please son, pick up a syringe and pin, and get test enanthate in you if anything, dbol is going to destroy you at 16 without you noticing it, atleast pinning isn't as harsh (depending on what you pin), but yea, its just advice, SO DO WHATEVER THE FCUK YOU WANNA DO!!


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Please listen and be persuaded to change your mind, popping pills is not the answer the sides at your age are much more damaging than being bloated for 6 weeks then crashing, and then regretting you never listened, being skinny is just the start of your growth if your really interested in training then start by learning diets and routines, your body is going through many important changes atm naturally so don't risk ruining your future by adding stress,

If you've never listened to anyone before in your life make this thread your first, I wish I had this information at 16 and guidance. Hopefully you will drop this idea and come back to us with a new plan of attack like your food intake for me that's the hardest thing to overcome constantly eating and trying your best to shovel in food is hard work but becomes a lifestyle and once you have that dialled in trust us you will see the difference in your body, the way you train and the way you think food is most important just take a week to ponder these words and look into proper foods and come back with a new plan

Hope this helps youngin.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

well done heres a medal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Elvis has left the building :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> well done heres a medal


That is the point,he wants to build a chest to pin it on


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

My mates took orals at 17. I waited till I was 21. Don't regret it, don't wish I started sooner. That is all


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

I can only suggest you read up more, at 16 you still have a good amount of growing to do naturally.

Being young and thinking you know it all I know you wont want to hear it, but being blinkered like that with these types of things can be detrimental to your health.

Sort your diet out, sort your routine out and grow.

Dont be a tit!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

At 16 you must be tossing off at least twice a day no probs. I'm 38 and would need 2g test a week to go for that. Just work out the math... You've got enough test in your system, just work out your training and diet.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

theres nothing wrong with taking AAS at an early age if thats what you have decided to do but to do it ignorantly is stupid which is why 99% of the time it is wrong to take at an early age as at 16 we were/you are ignorant to repercussions and not mature enough


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

go on stronglifts web site, and read up gomad and 5x5.

**** the skimmed milk whole fat and 2 pints with 4 meals a day you will pack on over a stone in 4 weeks.

Hell you might even get a few of the side effect of Steroids, acne and gyno (the high Fat diet will elevate test levels and increase the chances of amortisation. )

Seriously you'll gain more off this than dbol, how the hell are you supposed to fuel growth if you can't do it naturally ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say up it to 150mg

F*ck the haters


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im gagging to see his reply!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

DanBowen96 said:


> I'm 16 years old and have decided i'm going to take Dianabol. Firstly I don't want people replying saying 'Your too young' ect. I don't care, i'm going to take it and its my decision. Going to take 50mg of it a day. How long until I see a difference in results? And what are the side effects?
> 
> Dan


Your too young etc.......

No but seriuosly mate if you take gear now you will stop the natural growth of your penis, so just imagine you may end up under nine inches then you wouldn't get any b*tches bro and end up spending loads of money on hgh to rub on it to make it grow again or worse if you can't aford hgh you'd end up having to tie it to a dumbbell by a bit of string to stretch it out again.........stay in school, don't do drugs pmsl!


----------

